# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  d-bol

## madmustang

ok i know this is a pic. forum but pics wont come out very well..just got some more stuff in and need some help.. this d-bol is white with triangle in the center.. have u guys ever seen these?

----------


## boxer1

they are naps 5mg ea pill

----------


## madmustang

cool. ty also got pink 10 danabol.. thought pink was 5 but they say 10

----------

